# Windows XP - Zugriffsprobleme



## Aka-Aka (3 Oktober 2005)

*heul*
Ich hatte einen PC und hab jetzt einen neuen.
In den neuen hab ich die Festplatte vom alten reingehängt.
Von der wollte ich meinen alten Desktop auf den neuen übertragen.
Geht aber nicht - Zugriff verweigert.

Jetzt hab ich die Sicherheitseinstellungen geändert und es hat auch teilweise geklappt. Beim kopieren kommt aber immer noch in irgendwelchen Unterunterunterordnern "Zugriff verweigert"

Gibt es irgendwo eine Anleitung für Dummies, wie ich diesem Mist-PC endlich klarmachen kann, dass er mich gefälligst an alle meine Dateien ranlassen soll?

Ich bin ein DAU und fürchte, dass ich irgendeine Kleinigkeit übersehen habe


----------



## drboe (3 Oktober 2005)

Aka-Aka schrieb:
			
		

> Ich hatte einen PC und hab jetzt einen neuen.
> In den neuen hab ich die Festplatte vom alten reingehängt.
> Von der wollte ich meinen alten Desktop auf den neuen übertragen.
> Geht aber nicht - Zugriff verweigert.


Windows XP enthält einen Export-/Import Mechanismus für die Übertragung von User-Einstellungen bzw. Konfigurationsdaten auf neue PC. Bei Microsoft findet man dazu: http://support.microsoft.com/kb/293118/

Gefunden habe ich noch: http://www.pc-magazin.de/common/suche/sf.php/1670_me_tipps.htm Da insbesondere:
1. http://www.pc-magazin.de/praxis/cm/page/page.php?table=pg&id=2624
2. http://www.pc-magazin.de/praxis/cm/page/page.php?table=pg&id=2625
3. http://www.pc-magazin.de/praxis/cm/page/page.php?table=pg&id=2622

Schließlich noch bebildert: http://www.nickles.de/c/s/45-0001-201-8.htm

Viel Erfolg.

M. Boettcher


----------



## Aka-Aka (3 Oktober 2005)

[email protected]!

Wenn man zu doof ist, es selbst hinzukriegen, sollte man solche Programmangebote in Erwägung ziehen 

Inzwischen habe ich übrigens mit meinem beschränkten Wissen immerhin etwa 70% der Daten heil nach "drüben" gekriegt. Ob jetzt 20.000 Dateien in meinem Chaos fehlen oder nicht, ist hoffentlich nicht so wichtig 

Aber ich hätte es halt so gerne verstanden, warum ich

dok&einst\user\desktop\dialermüll\200509\blablaseite\bla.gif 
übertragen darf, aber 
dok&einst\user\desktop\dialermüll\200509\blablaseite\blabladateien\bla.gif
nicht.

Wie's aussieht, fehlen jetzt halt ab und zu mal ein paar Grafiken oder so, ist also nicht ganz so schlimm. Nur verstehen tu ichs nicht...

Sind die Übertragungen von Sicherheitseinstellungen in die "Tiefe" limitiert?
Oder was kann es sein, das die Übertragung von Sicherheitseinstellungen verhindert? (und zwar eben manchmal systematisch: offenbar ab einer gewissen Ordner-Tiefe, und manchmal unsystematisch: Ordner Blubb darf verschoben werden, Ordner Blabb auf gleicher Ebene nicht)

In der Zeit, die ich heute nacht da dran saß, hätte ich doch leicht ein Grundlagenbuch für Linux lesen können 

*grrr*


----------



## Wembley (3 Oktober 2005)

Wie schaut es mit der dem "Übernehmen von Besitzrechten" (falls du Adminrechte hast, wovon ich aber ausgehe) aus? Dies lässt sich auch für die "untergeordneten Container und Objekte" übernehmen.

Gruß
Wembley


----------



## Aka-Aka (3 Oktober 2005)

Aber genau das passiert nicht. Ich geb's jetzt aber auf...

DrBoe's Tip war gut, schien auch mit dem Assistenten so weit zu funktionieren (für das, was noch nicht rübergeholt ist und mir wichtig war). Ganz am Schluss aber kam:


> Dateien und Einstellungen wurden ordnungsgemäß vom Quellcomputer gesammelt. Einige Dateien und Ordner konnten nicht gespeichert werden. Folgende Dateien und Ordner müssen nach Fertigstellen des Assistenten manuell übertragen werden:
> E:\Dokumente und Einstellungen\***\Desktop\dialermist news xxxx 20050901\out.php_dateien\a_data\a_data\a_data\a_data\favorites.htm
> ...


...und dann halt wieder die paar tausend Dateien, die einfach nicht wollen.

Ich lass das jetzt so, verstehen tu ich's nicht...


----------



## Anonymous (3 Oktober 2005)

Vielleicht hilft das noch weiter:
http://www.microsoft.com/germany/technet/datenbank/articles/432799.mspx


----------



## drboe (3 Oktober 2005)

Aka-Aka schrieb:
			
		

> ...und dann halt wieder die paar tausend Dateien, die einfach nicht wollen.


Auch mit Administrator Rechten kein Zugriff? Eigentlich ist das nur dann der Fall, wenn die Dateien entweder verschlüsselt sind oder gerade genutzt werden. Da Du ja wohl das Windows des neuen PC geboot hast, müßte der Zugriff auf die zusätzliche HD mit den Altdaten eigentlich klappen. Wenn aber nicht: Es gäbe ggf. einen Bypass, wenn Du eine FAT32 Partition verfügbar hast. Du kannst dann den Transfer mit einem Knoppix versuchen. Oder Du packst die HD in den alten PC und schaufelst über das Netz mit dem User auf dem alten PC, dem Du vorher Rechte an einem Verzeichnis auf dem neuen PC eingerichtet hast.

M. Boettcher


----------



## Gluko (3 Oktober 2005)

Hallo Aka-Aka,

Wenn Du den alten PC noch mit der alten Platte an's Laufen bekommst, dann richte eine Partition mit FAT32 Dateisystem ein und kopiere alle "Geschützten" Dateien auf diese Partition.

Dann kannst Du die Platte wieder in den neuen PC einbauen und die Daten auf die neue HDD kopieren.

Gruß
Gluko


----------



## Aka-Aka (3 Oktober 2005)

Erst einmal danke Euch allen...
Ich habe ein bisschen rumgedoktort und lasse jetzt mal alles so, ca. 75-80% der Daten habe ich ja irgendwie gekriegt, wenn auch etwas mühselig...

Vielleicht habe ich in ein paar Tagen wieder Lust, da noch was zu machen... 

...und nächstes mal dann halt an die sicheren Methoden denken...


----------



## Anonymous (4 Oktober 2005)

drboe schrieb:
			
		

> Auch mit Administrator Rechten kein Zugriff? Eigentlich ist das nur dann der Fall, wenn die Dateien entweder verschlüsselt sind oder gerade genutzt werden.


Oder ein Problem mit der Zugriffskontrollliste. Dann hilft oft CACLS bzw -wenn es ein Fehler im Dateisystem ist- CHKDSK. Ich würde die Platte wieder in den alten PC einbauen, die Daten auf einen mit FAT32 formatierten USB Stick verschieben und sie dann vom Stick auf den neuen PC kopieren.


----------



## Devilfrank (4 Oktober 2005)

...oder über ein schnell eingerichtetes M$-Heimnetz verschieben. Klappt immer.


----------



## TSCoreNinja (4 Oktober 2005)

Mit Linux wäre dies nicht passiert. Dank su, chmod und chown gehören einem wenigstens noch die eigenen Dateien... 0 

TSCN, der ganz schnell in Deckung geht


----------

